# General multisystem exam



## aosborn (Feb 10, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what the difference is between a comprehensive exam in the '95 guidelines versus the '97 guidelines?  Both say a general multisystem exam but does that mean 2 different things depending on which guidelines you are using? In otherwords, the bullets for a '95 comp exam don't need to be hit like they do in the '97 guidelines?

Thanks!


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 10, 2012)

95 is a multisystem exam and 97 is multi system or single organ system exam, so if bullets were hit in one single organ exam for example a specialist would probably only examine 1-2 body systems and so 95 would leave him coding pretty low. Did that make sense lol?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 10, 2012)

*NO bullets in 1995*

There are no specific bullets in the 1995 guidelines.  

The 1997 guidelines have very specific bullets and very specific guidance on how many bullets (and from how many different systems) you need to equal each level of exam.

I'd advise that you get both sets of guidelines and compare them side by side. They are readily available on the internet. Just google and print out. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

